# They dont eat happy meals!!?



## angie7 (Apr 23, 2007)

"Your poor deprived children"







: thats what my friend said to me yesterday....We were talking about her coming with her 4 y/o and visiting later this week. She said "I'll just stop and get us all happy meals" and I told her "thanks but my girls dont eat happy meals or any fast food" She was speechless, literally she thinks I'm depriving my kids! She asked if they dont eat fast food, what do they eat? And I told her, "I cook every meal with whole, mostly organic foods" she was stunned...Why is it okay to feed a soon-to-be 2 y/o fast food!!! Its gross and I cant in good conscience feed that to my kids! Am I weird?

*Yes I do eat it, maybe once a month (if that)


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

They are deprived. Of excess salt, food dye, sugar, artificial flavor...

My DD gets fast food once in a great while (2x a year) but I would rather her have a home cooked meal. People are annoying.


----------



## ssolberg99 (Mar 31, 2005)

You're not "normal" according to most of society who eat junk all the time...but you know better and know what is good for your kids. Keep it up! Maybe you'll rub off on your friend some day.


----------



## pghgranola (Jun 22, 2007)

we don't do the fast food scene, either.

the only time dd was in a fast food joint, was because i had to use the restroom.


----------



## Way Up North (Sep 15, 2007)

I hear ya! My daughter gets so much pity for the junk she doesn't eat due to her food allergies. ya, it sucks to eat whole, healthy foods!

L


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

I am always *shocked* to hear that people I know still eat fast food. I just can't imagine anything less appealing. I would never feed it to myself or to my children.

Lex


----------



## LittleBirdie (Oct 22, 2005)

The terrible thing about this is that the person that I really get this from the most is my own mother. My mother raves about the foods we eat (vegetarian, organic) and about how good they make her feel and about how well DS eats.

Still, a huge amount of her diet is fast food and she has the fantasy of taking her grandsons out to eat a Happy Meal together. I appreciate her wanting to do fun things with the boys and to feed them things that make her the fun grandmother, but BLEGH! My boy has just discovered the joy of French fries so I am not saying we are perfect eaters or consumers, but the commercialism, the fat, the meat...yuck yuck yuck. Poor dear, she saves my boy the toys from the Happy Meals she eats and I just give them away.

I just try to give her other ideas for ways to spoil the kiddo!


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

DItto to above. I mean, I'll eat fast food once in a while (and I include in that category subs, nice pizza, etc), but to young children? Why on earth would you introduce it to them, they'll be exposed to it beyond your control soon enough.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

One of my mom's friends was horrified to learn that my kids don't eat fast food. According to her, "McDonald's is a right of passage for all children!".


----------



## Maxine45 (Oct 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama* 
One of my mom's friends was horrified to learn that my kids don't eat fast food. According to her, "McDonald's is a right of passage for all children!".









I was pretty astounded when an otherwise intelligent friend of mine told me she took each of her children out for a happy meal on their first birthday.
:barf


----------



## Kama82 (Mar 12, 2006)

I guess I can see how certian people feel like your depriving your kids if you dont let them have fast food, I completely disagree with them but at least I know what their logic is ( that you are depriving them of an excellent treat yuck).
Pretty shocking that she would ask what you feed them if not happy meals though, who feeds their kids *mostly* fast food?


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

So the first time DD1 went to McDonald's, she was 3.5y and were were traveling. Dh and were talking about our lack of options, I agreed to go, and then DD1 gets so excited, bouncing everywhere. Turns out she thought we were going Old McDonalds.... you know, the farm in the song.







She was greatly disappointed when she learned there were not animals to visit there.


----------



## Bunnybee (Jan 16, 2007)

My DD has never had fast food either. I think she's way too young, not that I would make it a habit for older kids either. I can't believe people would give a 1 year old McDonald's?


----------



## slsurface (May 8, 2007)

I know how you feel! When my ds was only 8 months old, my MIL wanted to feed him french fries when we were at Steak n Shake with her for dinner. I gave her the same explanation that you gave your friend...he eats only organic, whole foods that I prepare for him (and he was barely eating solid foods at that time too!). She acted like I was abusing him?! I told her that he will have a whole lifetime to eat want he wants, but for now I will give him the best food for him to grow up healthy and strong. Now she doesn't pester me any more when she visits. In fact, she even brought some organic foods for our Christmas party...so maybe I got through to her.

My biggest annoyance is that it is impossible to find childcare that provides healthy meals. I hate the fact that the snacks provided at daycare are things like frozen pancakes and lunches consist of fish sticks. Yuck!

I'm just waiting for the rest of America to realize that the food they consider "normal" is just plain gross and shouldn't be eaten by ANYONE, let alone toddlers!


----------



## lucky_mia (Mar 13, 2007)

Most people think it is normal to give young children fast food. I have given to my kids twice while traveling but I didn't get them happy meals. Just a plain burger and a couple of fries. DD wouldn't touch it, DS did really like it but still I would prefer that they didn't have it at all. They just don't need it (except when their mother doesn't bring enough snacks for a 2 hours drive). Keep doing what you are doing.

My favorite story is of friends of ours who have 5 children. The oldest went to McD with a friend's family and they asked her what she wanted and she just started at them because she had never been there and didn't know the menu.


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

I must confess! Probably about once a week I just plan too poorly and we're running out the door hungry and I run through a drive-through for some fast food...

DS who is almost 10 gets a regular cheeseburger meal (no garbage toy kids' meal), and I give DD some chicken nuggets and fries. She's 1. Yeah, I know it's junk, but it's really just a tiny amount she's getting, and 99% of her diet is organic whole foods -- we did BLW too so it's not even "baby food" but real food just like we eat.

I wish we didn't do it so often, I'm WEAK and still find it YUMMY heh... but our schedule is just too hectic and crazy right now and while USUALLY I'm on top of meal-planning, sometimes I'm just not. Next year things will be different!!

But still, I think I do prescribe to the notion that if something is COMPLETELY off-limits to kids it might become glorified in their eyes and a greater temptation. By allowing a certain amount of "junk" it keeps it from becoming 'sacred' or 'special' -- yet at the same time not letting it become 'standard', KWIM? We always talk about how unhealthy it is in general, DS has watched "Supersize Me" to boot, I think he has a healthy attitude about unhealthy food. =D


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

We're vegetarian and, amazingly to me, this is the thing most brought up when people find out we're raising DS vegetarian. "OMG you mean he won't get to eat Mc Donalds?!?!?!" I dont get it at all. If thats your only argument against vegetarianism I think I'm good


----------



## tubulidentata2 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankgirl73* 
I must confess! Probably about once a week I just plan too poorly and we're running out the door hungry and I run through a drive-through for some fast food...

Sigh . . . this happens to us, too, especially after giving into fast food when we were selling a house and relocating. It started to seem like it wasn't such a bad thing once in awhile, but then it is easy to slip into old patterns. Thankfully, I was reminded about the importance of quality meat yesterday and feel re-inspired to keep DD eating at home. However, I do agree with TankGirl73 here:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankgirl73* 
if something is COMPLETELY off-limits to kids it might become glorified in their eyes and a greater temptation. By allowing a certain amount of "junk" it keeps it from becoming 'sacred' or 'special' -- yet at the same time not letting it become 'standard', KWIM? We always talk about how unhealthy it is in general, DS has watched "Supersize Me" to boot, I think he has a healthy attitude about unhealthy food. =D


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

Since high school, I don't think I've ever willingly eaten McDonald's. It's just gross to me. I'll eat fast food, sure, but way less than most other adult Americans, it seems.

DD is 16.5 mo and my inlaws can't understand why she doesn't get a burger and french fries a couple times a week. They don't understnad that she doesn't watch television, or get hit, or get cookies or juice, or get baby Tylenol 6 times a day, either though...


----------



## itsajenism (May 21, 2005)

We don't eat fast food either.
Luckily, I don't have to deal with many people saying anything like that to me, though.


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

DH took dd to McD's once - he hasn't done it since and dd hated it, i.e. the food, I was so happy that she told dh herself that it wasn't nice etc and it didn't come from me! Deprived kids, I don't think so!


----------



## pazerific (Oct 25, 2006)

i'm glad to know i'm not the only one ruining my child's life by depriving them of fast food!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 11, 2007)

We only eat it on road trips, and even then we'll look for a healthier option if possible. My kids didn't even like it when they were toddlers. Now they do, but I don't think it has ever occurred to them to ask for it outside of a long car trip.

My dd had a similar experience as a pp with a friend who took her there and she had no idea what to ask for! The mom returned her apologizing profusely.

Two things I don't get are: I've known moms who stop and get fast food for the kids then go home and fix something for themselves?!?! And every.single.time I have eaten fast food as an adult I have regretted it - in a "I feel bloated and queasy for the rest of the day" sort of way. Does everyone feel like this when they eat that stuff?

My kids will eat things like miso soup, clams and mussels, all sorts of unusual fruits and veggies, cuisines from around the world..... they still like chicken nuggets and burgers but we make that at home with fresh pastured meats, over roasted potatoes etc. People think we are weird







:


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

I'd rather have some roast veg and potatoes and people think I'm crazy than eat a MacD any day!!


----------



## shayinme (Jan 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankgirl73* 
I must confess! Probably about once a week I just plan too poorly and we're running out the door hungry and I run through a drive-through for some fast food...

DS who is almost 10 gets a regular cheeseburger meal (no garbage toy kids' meal), and I give DD some chicken nuggets and fries. She's 1. Yeah, I know it's junk, but it's really just a tiny amount she's getting, and 99% of her diet is organic whole foods -- we did BLW too so it's not even "baby food" but real food just like we eat.

I wish we didn't do it so often, I'm WEAK and still find it YUMMY heh... but our schedule is just too hectic and crazy right now and while USUALLY I'm on top of meal-planning, sometimes I'm just not. Next year things will be different!!

But still, I think I do prescribe to the notion that if something is COMPLETELY off-limits to kids it might become glorified in their eyes and a greater temptation. By allowing a certain amount of "junk" it keeps it from becoming 'sacred' or 'special' -- yet at the same time not letting it become 'standard', KWIM? We always talk about how unhealthy it is in general, DS has watched "Supersize Me" to boot, I think he has a healthy attitude about unhealthy food. =D

This pretty much sounds like me, our 2.5 dd does eat fast food about once a week at this point, pretty much when she is starving and things are hectic. However in our family its all about balance since most other days she eats pretty healthy meals, that said I see nothing wrong with a child who never eats fast food and most certainly don't see it as a rite of passage to eat it.

I am probably the odd one amomgst friends since none of my friends allow their kids to eat the stuff, doesn't bother me since my now 16 yo ate his fair share of Happy Meals when he was little and now he hates all fast food and prefers healthy home cooked meals.

I think people should not judge the eating habits of others.

Shay


----------



## Qestia (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm really glad we're in a big urban area so convenience food when we're out and about means a stop at a taqueria, or au bon pain, or trader joe's or whole foods prepared sandwiches etc. We're an everything in moderation (albeit 90% veg.) kind of family, but McD's just doesn't even come up as an option. That said, when we travel we get egg and cheese biscuits from there, it's yummy once or twice a year.


----------



## granolalight (Nov 1, 2006)

My dd is 7.5 and has eaten at McD's twice: both b/c someone else took her there!







: I am proud to say that every time we drive by one, she goes, "Boo McDonald's!" We have had extensive talks about the evils of fast food. She gets it. When my sister took her there a couple years ago, she told me about it. She said in the most innocent, confused voice, "I had chicken nuggets. But Mom? They were _good_." Sigh. It gave us fuel for a great discussion though.

Another story:

I have a client, she's an 18 year old mother of a 10 month old. She was telling me that her baby is such a good eater. She eats all the frozen toddler meals, Gerber toddler snacks, and has already enjoyed her first Happy Meal!







:


----------



## Miasmamma (Sep 20, 2006)

My Dh and I don't do fast food, so by association neither does DD. We REALLY don't do it after reading The Omnivore's Dilemma by Michael Pollan. McD's chix nuggets have 30+ ingredients in them. You would think that it should be as simple as chicken and whatever they use to bread them in, but in reality, you can't pronounce half of the stuff that makes them up. We aren't perfect eaters, but we are very conscious of what we feed ourselves and DD. I love that her favorite food right now is beets!! She won't even share them with the dogs, and she loves to feed them what she's eating. I am just waiting till she's older and having to explain to my in-laws that fast food is not an option. I'm not saying that she won't ever have it; I end up with it on occasion, especially when I am going to or from a dog show and can't stop for a real meal; but it won't be a weekly or even monthly thing. Keep doing what you think is best for your children and let the rest of society deal with heart disease and diabetes from eating too much fat!


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

We eat fast food on occasion - grilled chicken sandwiches and salads with iced tea. I pick through and give a portion of chicken, tomato, cucumbers, carrots, and maybe a couple fries to DS. I can't say the mayo and white bread buns are great but still, fast food does have halfway decent options. There's also chicken or bean tacos that are pretty good, and subs. I order mine and give DS a portion with all the stuff I know he will eat. It's no worse than home actually.

And no I don't think skipping the fast food or not ordering kid's meals is depriving them. Kid's meals are 90% junk and they're training children to refuse anything but junk food.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Eh, a little fast food once in awhile isn't that big of a deal in my book.

OP just laugh it off to your friend. Everybody has their own ideals and I think we all just need to get used to it.


----------



## AZgirl2207 (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't tell DD that fast food is evil--it's just not "growing food." It's pretty hard to understand that something that tastes so good (french fries!!!) is not good for your body. Most adults don't get it, how do you explain to a toddler?


----------



## AmyShin (Aug 30, 2005)

Sometimes I have to (ok, want to) stop and get a coffee when I am dragging on our long car rides back and forth to therapy... and I will get her the apple dippers(hold the dipper)... so she thinks McDonald's is a coffee shop that sells apples!

Although I did find one of those apples on the car floor the other day and it was about 36 hours old and wasn't brown... how can they even taint a good ole' apple?!?!?!

We do turn down A LOT of playdates because we don't eat there... I usually don't say why, I just decline. I feel like a freak enough without people judging me further!


----------



## gnutter (Jan 5, 2006)

my son has had fast food-occasionally-I was much better about it when I only had 2 children-but occasionally they are hungry because we are out longer than planned or whatever. I do not consider this food a meal-it is a snack-just like any other junk food. No nutritious value bad habit inspiring awful stuff--that tastes good--but what is worse is that it is made by people with little or no training in hygiene. that is really the scary part







: you can die from that. Normally if we have to eat out I will at least stop at a real place that has real food-or mostly just pack ahead. Clowns shouldn't make food!!


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

It's not so much the food at McD's, though there is not much good to say about it, as the fact that the ones in our area, anyway, are pretty unclean.

All of my kids were sick for 2-3 weeks with some kind of rotavirus last November. I was away and dh took them to the local McD's play place and they were all heaving within a few hours.

We live in a cold climate so have always gone anywhere we can to give the kids some exercise in the winters, but no more McD's. And yeah, that limits our children's social life somewhat! But we have sworn off. I heard my 4 yr old telling a friend that McD's makes him sick so we don't go there anymore....


----------



## utopia760 (Feb 7, 2007)

you know whats good for your kids ignore it and just be happy that you are chosing the RIGHT decision


----------



## MamaNan (Jan 14, 2008)

McDonalds is nasty! I don't eat there and I won't take dd there. I feel so sad when I see a huge line of cars at McDonalds...don't people care what they put in their bodies. Does this mean that I make home cooked meals for every meal, every day? NO! It means when I don't feel like cooking or I need something fast, we got to our local health food store, eat at the salad bar or pick something up from the deli.

Americans eat at McDonalds an average of 5 times per week...gross.

I don't like the way they market to kids, I don't like the way they market to adults, I don't like they way they have "healthy options", I don't like the way the treat the environment, I don't like the way they treat the animals they slaughter, and I certainly don't like the way the food tastes.


----------



## dancingmama (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaNan* 
.

Americans eat at McDonalds an average of 5 times per week...gross.

.

This can't be true...! Is it??? Good grief, I must live in such a bubble. I don't know anyone who eats fast food, ever. Seriously.


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

We don't eat fast food either.


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

My kids eat fast food, whenever we feel like giving it to them. And I'm not even going to write the little disclaimer because I don't feel its necessary. Everything in moderation is what I say. My kids are very healthy, athletic, slim, energetic kids. And they love McDonald's, Taco Bell, Wendy's, etc.


----------



## bjorker (Jul 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaNan* 
Americans eat at McDonalds an average of 5 times per week...gross.

I'm having a really hard time wrapping my head around that one! Do you remember where you read/heard about that?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaNan* 
I don't like the way they market to kids, I don't like the way they market to adults, I don't like they way they have "healthy options", I don't like the way the treat the environment, I don't like the way they treat the animals they slaughter, and I certainly don't like the way the food tastes.









: Exactly.
As I always say, it's not real food. But the marketing practices alone would be enough for me to pass on it. I refuse to support those places with my dollar, at least as much as I am able. It just doesn't make me feel good in more ways than one, so I don't do it.

I totally don't fault anyone that chooses to eat there occasionally, but I have a VERY hard time with the mentality of the OP's friend. That's just terribly backwards, if ya ask me.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

I think McDonalds food tastes delicious!! I don't eat there anywhere near 5 times a week though.


----------



## hedgewitch (Jan 24, 2008)

It would be tricky for my son to get into MuckyDonalds as he would first have to step over my dead body. I am afraid I don't even class the dross they serve as food so certainly wouldn't give it to my son.


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

My son has only ever had the yogurt parfait from McDonalds when we were on the road and needed a snack, but poorly planned it out. People look at me like I'm crazy that my kid has never had fries, potato chips or McDonalds. I try to stay away from McDonalds myself, although once in a while I just get that craving, but I won't even eat it in front of my son.


----------



## LittleYellow (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AmyShin* 

Although I did find one of those apples on the car floor the other day and it was about 36 hours old and wasn't brown... how can they even taint a good ole' apple?!?!?!

That is seriously disturbing. I don't know a lot about apple varieties and MAYBE there is one that doesn't brown after 36 hours, but it seems doubtful. Makes me want to to an apple browning experiment.


----------



## lilliansmom (Nov 2, 2006)

I find that when other moms say stuff like that it is because they are defending there own bad decision. We all no certain things are bad for us and we may not be able to resist fast food fries







: every now and again but I choice not to share my poor choice with my two year old. Maybe just Fry's when she much older. But never the meat....I think it is the same grade meat as dog food....maybe someone can google that. For 1.00 how good good it be


----------



## prettymom (Feb 23, 2007)

Is McDonalds paying your friend for her marketing? We're saying no fast-food until age 10 with DD. We won't buy it for her then, but if she's out with friends or something she can make a choice. I hate feeling judged by someone when I know I am making a healthy and thoughtful decision for my family. It's also hard not to judge right back...


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

I think this thread has turned into whose kids are the healthiest by way of who eats fast food less.


----------



## MamaNan (Jan 14, 2008)

I believe I got the 5 times per week statistic from the book Fast Food Nation or a related web site.


----------



## a(TM)?Star (Oct 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama* 
One of my mom's friends was horrified to learn that my kids don't eat fast food. According to her, "McDonald's is a right of passage for all children!".









Yup, my MIL was dumbfounded that my son has never had a happy meal. Poor kid.............


----------



## ZARAMAMA (Jan 10, 2008)

No fast food here either. But, I have given my kiddos fries.. they are easy for babies to hold and soft enough not to choke on, so I don't mind them once in a while- while we are eating out. I get them unsalted.


----------



## Astoria (May 27, 2004)

My MIL has that attitude. It's funny, my ds's call it "BAD Donalds" and explains to her that the company is making money by putting chemicals in food and feeding it to kids. They see fast food "BAD King, BAD Taco, and BAD Wendy's" as the biggest "villains" in real life and don't hesitate to educate anyone they can on the issue.

And honestly, if you're used to eating natural foods, the stuff tastes bizarre and yucky. My older DS had to go with his friend and he didn't eat anything but he totally couldn't stomach the artificial smell of the place, just kept gagging. I have the same reaction. I haven't let him see supersize me yet, because I think its too grownup for him (I'm pretty protective about media) but he's heard the story and asks to see it.

My boys also understand the correlation between marketing to kids and unhealthiness. If they see a cartoon character on a box of cereal or a commercial for doritos they immediately say, they are trying to make it fun because otherwise noone would put food that poisons their body in their mouths. Ditto about why mcDonalds gives out toys--to make people want to eat their bad food. So I don't have to explain to people why my kids don't eat it, they do it for me! (I don't know if you can tell from my post, but I grew up without fast food and never tried it until college -- wow, yuck.)


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

There is nothing horribly offensive about the apples. I tell them not to give me dipping sauce with them.

Apple Dippers:
Apples, calcium ascorbate (a blend of calcium and vitamin C) to maintain freshness and color.

They often have nice indoor playgrounds and it is a place to play on rainy days on a budget. You have to buy something, and yes it's expensive for slices of apple, but very cheap for an indoor playground.

They add some questionable things to the Sausage and Egg Mix they put in the breakfast burrito, but my kids have not reacted to it, so we will have the breakfast burritos for breakfast sometimes.

Ingredients here: http://www.mcdonalds.com/app_control...nts.index.html


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Astoria* 







My MIL has that attitude. It's funny, my ds's call it "BAD Donalds" and explains to her that the company is making money by putting chemicals in food and feeding it to kids. They see fast food "BAD King, BAD Taco, and BAD Wendy's" as the biggest "villains" in real life and don't hesitate to educate anyone they can on the issue.

And honestly, if you're used to eating natural foods, the stuff tastes bizarre and yucky. My older DS had to go with his friend and he didn't eat anything but he totally couldn't stomach the artificial smell of the place, just kept gagging. I have the same reaction. I haven't let him see supersize me yet, because I think its too grownup for him (I'm pretty protective about media) but he's heard the story and asks to see it.

My boys also understand the correlation between marketing to kids and unhealthiness. If they see a cartoon character on a box of cereal or a commercial for doritos they immediately say, they are trying to make it fun because otherwise noone would put food that poisons their body in their mouths. Ditto about why mcDonalds gives out toys--to make people want to eat their bad food. So I don't have to explain to people why my kids don't eat it, they do it for me! (I don't know if you can tell from my post, but I grew up without fast food and never tried it until college -- wow, yuck.)

Wow, I'm glad I didn't have that kind of negative view of the world as a child.







My parents fed me healthy but they didn't cram it down my throat how eeeevvvillll everything that goes against our way of life/beliefs was. Geesh.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Okay, we only eat McDonald's once or twice a year. It's always on the couple of big yard cleaning days when dh and I suddenly realize that everyone is cranky, covered in mud and it's 1:30 p.m. Yikes! So we run and get "trash". That's what we call it, trash. Then, I'm careful to plan a healthier dinner.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Quote:

Wow, I'm glad I didn't have that kind of negative view of the world as a child. My parents fed me healthy but they didn't cram it down my throat how eeeevvvillll everything that goes against our way of life/beliefs was. Geesh.
I don't see how her kids have a negative view. They have a clear view IMO. My kids know all those same things that hers do. They also tout the benefits of healthy foods to others as well. Nothing about what they know was 'crammed' down their throats either. They ask a question and we answer it.

Have you ever seen The Future of Food? If not, you can order it from www.thefutureoffood.com or you can watch it online with a Netfilx account. There is a serious food crisis going on and the younger people are when they understand WHY not to eat crap the better. We don't do the whole 'just because' thing in our house.


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

To me, having a happy meal does not equal some remarkable childhood experience! That being said, my GF used to take me and my cousins to McD frequently when he watched us. We would go for breakfast and take our food to the park and run and play....that was the "happy" part of it. The food was really secondary.

Dd has eaten at McD once with dh and I have driven through for snacks a handful of times b/c I knew I could get apples and yog there.

When we are out and need a meal I shoot for a Panera b/c they have "kids meals" where I can get dd PB&J on whole wheat with yog and fruit and organic milk. She loves it and I feel OK about her eating it. I'm not opposed to burgers and fries, I just prefer to know what's in them so I prepare them at home.

I think making fast food ventures a once-in-a-while thing, and modeling how to make healthy food decisions while dining out are the key things. Personally I haven't eaten fast food in a long time b/c I avoid MSG and it seems to be in everything.....but I can't say that there aren't times when fries and a frosty sound really good to me


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingmommyhood* 
Wow, I'm glad I didn't have that kind of negative view of the world as a child.







My parents fed me healthy but they didn't cram it down my throat how eeeevvvillll everything that goes against our way of life/beliefs was. Geesh.

I don't see it as negative at all either. It's the truth. Perhaps some people will choose to shelter their kids from the truth, but I don't think that telling kids the truth is necessarily the same thing as giving them a negative view of the world. I prefer to think that by telling my kids the truth I will inspire my kids to be part of the change.

Lex


----------



## ruhbehka (Nov 5, 2006)

This thread is making me crave Chik-Fil-A.








:


----------



## merry-mary (Aug 9, 2007)

This thread is really interesting. I've both read _Fast Food Nation_ and seen _Supersize Me_ and was totally intrigued by both. I will fully admit that on the rare occasion, especially since becoming pregnant again, do indulge in fast food.

Yes, McDonalds markets to children. I am 32 and grew up going to McDonalds parties - we watched cartoons about hamburgers, and got visits from the Fry Guys and such. I remember watching Saturday morning cartoons and there were always a bunch of McD's commercials on.

But it is also interesting to me how many _adults_ are taken in by the advertising! And how many adults feel that McDonalds is somehow an essential part of childhood and Happy Meals make for happy kids. Just reading all the comments here about how you're depriving your kids by not giving them happy meals or how the biggest concern with having your children be vegetarians is that they'll miss out on happy meals ... it's pretty amazing to me! It really does go to show how effective and pervasive McDs is in its advertising, no?


----------



## mowilli3 (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't eat McDonalds. It gives me a headache. Since I don't eat it, my DC don't eat it. But they eat Ben and Jerry's. So we aren't pure. My big thing is that we eat as a family and all eat the same thing. It's cheaper and tastes better to cook at home. But we do eat out about 2x a month.


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angie7* 
"Your poor deprived children"







: thats what my friend said to me yesterday....We were talking about her coming with her 4 y/o and visiting later this week. She said "I'll just stop and get us all happy meals" and I told her "thanks but my girls dont eat happy meals or any fast food" She was speechless,

I'd be speechless, too. If you don't eat fast food, you are weird if you live in the U.S. However, I am weird, too since I never eat the junky stuff.









Even when we take road trips, I pack all of our homemade food so we never have to stop at a fast food place at one of the rest areas. However, I can understand if people don't have time. On the rare occasions we stop, we seek a real restaurant such as an Indian place. Or we eat at Panera -- not a favorite but better on the grease.

Oh, well. Enjoy being weird with the rest of us.









Fake landscapes make me feel bad. I don't much care for the mall, for fast food restaurants and so on. I find them depressing.


----------



## ruhbehka (Nov 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angie7* 
"Your poor deprived children"







: thats what my friend said to me yesterday....We were talking about her coming with her 4 y/o and visiting later this week. She said "I'll just stop and get us all happy meals" and I told her "thanks but my girls dont eat happy meals or any fast food"

You might find that people react differently if you just politely turn down the offers of fast food, and leave off the "we don't eat fast food" bit.

It's kind of like when someone says to me, "Did you see House last night?" Yes, I could say, "No. I don't watch television," but that leaves me sounding as if I am all intellectually superior and whatnot.

If I just say, "No, I've never seen it actually," or "No, but it sounds like it was an interesting episode," I find that people react very differently.

In fact, when most people do realize that we don't have a tv, they usually are surprised for a moment, and then say, "That's cool."

When I used to mention it on my own, in response to someone talking about their favorite show or whatever, they often got defensive.

Just a thought.


----------



## baby_baby_mommy (Sep 19, 2007)

I saw someone mention here that Subway is ick, too. We stopped at one on a road trip this past weekend (to use the washroom) and I (pregnant and all of a sudden starving) got a sub with just veggies (no cheese) on bread. How bad can that be? DS hasn't had it...but he's not really into raw veggies on bread yet...


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ruhbehka* 
You might find that people react differently if you just politely turn down the offers of fast food, and leave off the "we don't eat fast food" bit.

It's kind of like when someone says to me, "Did you see House last night?" Yes, I could say, "No. I don't watch television," but that leaves me sounding as if I am all intellectually superior and whatnot.

I was thinking the same thing. I agree with the OP, but the friend probably just felt defensive, like you were judging her food choices rather than just making a different choice for yourself/your kids.


----------



## holly6737 (Dec 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingmommyhood* 
Wow, I'm glad I didn't have that kind of negative view of the world as a child.







My parents fed me healthy but they didn't cram it down my throat how eeeevvvillll everything that goes against our way of life/beliefs was. Geesh.

Those were my thoughts.


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

I would rather my kids have fast food occasionally than be as judgemental as most of you here.


----------



## ryleeee (Feb 9, 2005)

i take my son to the playplace probably once a week, because it is freezing cold and we have no friends here yet. it's a great place for him to interact with other kids. he eats the yogurt parfait or a grilled cheese, and has an apple juice. the playplace is clean too, i wouldn't take him to one that wasn't.

anyways. i think fast food is horrible shit, but sometimes i just need a break and can't afford to drive 40km every day to playgroup.


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingmommyhood* 
Wow, I'm glad I didn't have that kind of negative view of the world as a child.







My parents fed me healthy but they didn't cram it down my throat how eeeevvvillll everything that goes against our way of life/beliefs was. Geesh.

i agree.


----------



## steph76 (Nov 14, 2006)

I agree with the previous poster that said you probably made her feel defensive.
You are making a choice for your family.
That is great!
But, you are not able to make the choice for her family.
She probably had very hurt feeling TBH.
She thought she was doing something great by picking up lunch and basically you told her she was not fit to feed your kids.
I know it would upset me if someone did that.
I am sure that is not the way you meant it, but I bet that is the way she took it.


----------



## Coco_Hikes (Nov 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miasmamma* 
My Dh and I don't do fast food, so by association neither does DD. We REALLY don't do it after reading The Omnivore's Dilemma by Michael Pollan.

Anyone read _Fast Food Nation_? That's the book that opened my eyes even wider to the horrors of processed foods. We may not eat perfectly as a family, but we definitely go out of our way to avoid fast foods specifically. I just cannot imagining giving that kind of "food" to a child. There are healthier choices available, even when you're in a pinch.


----------



## felix23 (Nov 7, 2006)

My dd loves McDonald's chicken nuggets. We only eat fast food maybe once a month and we eat really healthy the rest of the time so I don't think it is that bad for her.


----------



## momofsage (Dec 31, 2006)

I totally get the argument that total deprivation will just make the forbidden food more interesting to kids. But that doesn't really apply until they're old enough to KNOW of the food in question. My dd is 2.5 and I've never given her fast food (for the reasons others have cited). I'm not saying she'll never get it, but sheesh--if she doesn't KNOW about it, how can it possibly become interesting to her? If and when (okay, probably when) she finds out all about it, I'm happy to let her have it occasionally, given that our diet is otherwise very healthful.

When my dd turned 1, I made her banana cupcakes from scratch--i.e., I controlled what was in them, made them low-sugar, etc. We got SO much flak for it--we got the whole depriving your child bit.

Look: I'm a chocaholic. She probably will be, too. She doesn't need my help developing a taste for unhealthy foods! (Not that chocolate is totally unhealthy, but you know what I mean.) She'll figure it out on her own soon enough, at which time we'll eat it in moderation. (She doesn't have to know about my secret chocolate stash!







)

It is so screwed up that people criticize parents for doing what is best for their kids! Argh.


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

Quote:

It's kind of like when someone says to me, "Did you see House last night?" Yes, I could say, "No. I don't watch television," but that leaves me sounding as if I am all intellectually superior and whatnot.

If I just say, "No, I've never seen it actually," or "No, but it sounds like it was an interesting episode," I find that people react very differently.

In fact, when most people do realize that we don't have a tv, they usually are surprised for a moment, and then say, "That's cool."

When I used to mention it on my own, in response to someone talking about their favorite show or whatever, they often got defensive.

Just a thought.
Good point. I'm going to keep that in mind the next time someone talks to me about American Idol. I'll say it sounds interesting or something polite like that.


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coco_Hikes* 
Anyone read _Fast Food Nation_? That's the book that opened my eyes even wider to the horrors of processed foods. We may not eat perfectly as a family, but we definitely go out of our way to avoid fast foods specifically. I just cannot imagining giving that kind of "food" to a child. There are healthier choices available, even when you're in a pinch.

Yes, I read it. I used to eat at Taco Bell. Ever since reading Fast Food Nation and learning that some Taco Bell employees think it's funny to spray Windex on the food, I've never eaten there again.

I agree with a pp that if my child does not know about fast food, then how can she miss it? My DD will probably eat it at some point, but I'm not in a rush to encourage the sugar-fat habit. I've had enough health problems due to food that I want to help her be healthy.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ruhbehka* 
You might find that people react differently if you just politely turn down the offers of fast food, and leave off the "we don't eat fast food" bit.

Totally! The decisions I make in _my_ life are not superior to the rest of the world, they're just mine.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavenly* 
I would rather my kids have fast food occasionally than be as judgemental as most of you here.

Yep.


----------



## kittygrrl523 (May 27, 2006)

i think people get defensive about their own choices but can't figure a way to express it...so they make comments to make it seem like you're doing something horrible if you don't feed your kid fast food...

when i tell someone that X isn't allowed to eat at McDonalds i'm not trying to criticize them for their decision to eat there...but they perceive it as...oh, so she thinks i don't care about my kid's health at all, well she's just a weird hippy who is depriving her kids...

i think it's the same reason some formula feeders get so defensive about breastfeeding...when a woman is adamant about not using any formula it calls into question the choice of those who do use formula...


----------



## Dandelionkid (Mar 6, 2007)

I used to work at Mcdonalds- Every single Mcd's, anywhere in the world smells exactly the same...THE SMELL IS GREASY FLOOR. It is disgusting the amt. of grease we would scrape off the kitchen floor each night. The floor grease smell is what you are smelling when you walk into Mcd's. I have maybe eaten there 1x since working there 11 years ago. SO GROSS. I don't think they sell food. I much prefer Wendy's (having worked there also) I still crave their food once in awhile.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ruhbehka* 
You might find that people react differently if you just politely turn down the offers of fast food, and leave off the "we don't eat fast food" bit.

Yep. If you make a big statement to someone rather than just politely decline, you can pretty much bet they are going to come back at you with a statement of their own.

Of better yet, if someone offer to bring over Happy Meals and you don't want them, why not just say something like, "Oh no... we've got plenty to eat here. Just come on over!"


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kittygrrl523* 
i think people get defensive about their own choices but can't figure a way to express it...so they make comments to make it seem like you're doing something horrible if you don't feed your kid fast food...

when i tell someone that X isn't allowed to eat at McDonalds i'm not trying to criticize them for their decision to eat there...but they perceive it as...oh, so she thinks i don't care about my kid's health at all, well she's just a weird hippy who is depriving her kids...

i think it's the same reason some formula feeders get so defensive about breastfeeding...when a woman is adamant about not using any formula it calls into question the choice of those who do use formula...

Ugh. I'm sorry, but this argument is so tired. Sometimes people get defensive because they feel attacked or judged adn they feel the need to um, defend themselves. It's not always because they know deep down they are making the wrong choice. Really, it's not.


----------



## ryleeee (Feb 9, 2005)

honestly, threads like these are why i'm rarely on here anymore.


----------



## angie7 (Apr 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ruhbehka* 
You might find that people react differently if you just politely turn down the offers of fast food, and leave off the "we don't eat fast food" bit.

I have tried this, and then the next question is "why" and thats when the "we dont eat fast food" part comes up. But thanks so much for suggesting it, I'm sure it works for some. Guess I just have nosey family and friends









I get 'picked' on all the time by my family about them not eating fast food. Just last nite another comment was made by my mother who was over visiting...I just politely smile and move on but deep down I'm







:


----------



## angie7 (Apr 23, 2007)

double post


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
Ugh. I'm sorry, but this argument is so tired. Sometimes people get defensive because they feel attacked or judged adn they feel the need to um, defend themselves. It's not always because they know deep down they are making the wrong choice. Really, it's not.

Yeah, saying that people are defensive because they know they are wrong is how judgemental people justify their superiority.

If you answer every question with a list reasons why you won't do something, following up with a list of all the risks in doing so, and how your child will be better off without having done/eaten what ever horrible thing it is your are trying to avoid (forward facing carseat, sitting a stroller, nursing a 2 year old, eating fastfood, whatever), you will alienate the people around you. It might not happen right away, but if you are constantly shooting things down with a laundry list of reasons why something else is _better_ or _healthier_, it will happen. Feel free to be entitled in your beliefs, but there is a time and place for everything, and when someone is OFFERING TO BUY YOU LUNCH, that is not the place to put it down. It's just not.


----------



## angie7 (Apr 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *North_Of_60* 
Feel free to be entitled in your beliefs, but there is a time and place for everything, and when someone is OFFERING TO BUY YOU LUNCH, that is not the place to put it down. It's just not.

So, I let them buy and feed my 2 year olds crap in a bag that they have never had just so I dont lose them as friends? If that is how they want to be, then I'm better off without them anyways. My kids health and well-being is by FAR more important then friendship, especially over something as petty as a happy meal







:


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angie7* 
So, I let them buy and feed my 2 year olds crap in a bag that they have never had just so I dont lose them as friends? If that is how they want to be, then I'm better off without them anyways. My kids health and well-being is by FAR more important then friendship, especially over something as petty as a happy meal







:

I may be wrong (obviously I'm not the pp) but I don't think what you quoted meant allow them to buy it. Just don't give off the laundry list as to why you don't do it unless they ask.

Which they probably will.

Our extended family think that we are fruit bats because our DS doesn't watch tv, movies, play video games, drink soda, and that candy is a special treat and he doesn't eat the chicken nugget/pizza kid's menu options at ethnic food resturants. Half of the family doesn't even know what hummus is and it's DS's favorite food.









I don't waste my breath with a lot of explanations, my kid my rules.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angie7* 
So, I let them buy and feed my 2 year olds crap in a bag that they have never had just so I dont lose them as friends? If that is how they want to be, then I'm better off without them anyways. My kids health and well-being is by FAR more important then friendship, especially over something as petty as a happy meal







:

How about; "thanks anyway, but I've got DD's favorite lunch on the stove so we're good". The issue of whether or not you are for or against fast food is not even relevant. I think your timing was off for telling her you don't allow fast food. It must have been very awkward for her to be doing something nice for you and your family, only to find out that you are fundamentally against it.

I could think of things far worse then MacDonald's to dump people over.







:


----------



## angie7 (Apr 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Breeder* 
I may be wrong (obviously I'm not the pp) but I don't think what you quoted meant allow them to buy it. Just don't give off the laundry list as to why you don't do it unless they ask.

While I understand what you are saying, I explained in the post directly above the pp's that the question "why" comes up and at that time, I just say "we dont eat fast food" I dont go into the laundry list of being healthier, etc. just that my girls dont eat it. I thought I explained that in my previous post, but I guess not


----------



## angie7 (Apr 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *North_Of_60* 
How about; "thanks anyway, but I've got DD's favorite lunch on the stove so we're good".

B/c I cant use that excuse every week...And for me, its best if they just ask once, I tell them we dont eat it and they wont ask again.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angie7* 
B/c I cant use that excuse every week...And for me, its best if they just ask once, I tell them we dont eat it and they wont ask again.

Fine, but think about your timing. Doing it when they are offering to buy you lunch is awkward. Why not sit down and talk about play date lunches? Bring up your preference for healthier whole foods, that way when she's on the way to your house and decides to grab something, she's not shot down when you disapprove of it. If she knows in advance that you would prefer homemade sandwiches, she can either make them and offer to bring them, or bring nothing at all.

I don't disagree that it's Ok to tell people about your beliefs/preferences, but I don't do it when they are offering to buy me something. If they are an important enough person in my life that they deserve to know (re: not being able to use that excuse every week) then I would probably have no difficulty in sitting down and discussing play date lunches. I would do that before cutting them out of my life.


----------



## ~Heyokha~ (Nov 21, 2006)

We don't eat happy meals either and I wouldn't be afraid to nicely say so. period. My dad picked up dd a few weeks ago and took her to McDonald's. We are vegetarians so there wasn't much that he could get for her, but I really wasn't comfortable with her eating at McDonald's, so I nicely told him thank you for taking her........and explained that we avoid that particular place.







Its our child and this hasnt been the first issue that we have had and it wont be the last.

When offered a happy meal I would say "I really appreciate the offer, but no thanks, we try to avoid _____________ "


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indigo515* 
We don't eat happy meals either and I wouldn't be afraid to nicely say so. period.

Well, I don't think anyone is saying she should be "afraid" to say anything. But if she does, she should not be surprised if people have something to say back about it. You know how it goes, opening up topics for discussion and all.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

So I'm curious... how would any of you feel if you made a delicious lunch of healthy foods, offered it to a friend to eat, and they looked at you and said, "Oh no thanks... we don't eat food like that." I'm guessing you would feel pretty crappy.

Regardless of what foods people choose to eat, everyone is human and if we are talking about a FRIEND, that person certainly deserves a certain amount of civility and respect.


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

We don't eat at McDonalds - ever (nutrition and political reasons). I have not had to justify it to others _yet_ but I think the problem when the issue comes up is that as soon as you try to explain WHY you don't eat there, others think that you are implicitely accusing them of bad eating or giving their children bad food. So when the time comes, I am planning on just telling people that we are trying to go vegetarian (which we aren't) or something of that nature.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indigo515* 
Its our child and this hasnt been the first issue that we have had and it wont be the last.

This is the mentality that I just don't get. I don't consider people making decisions different then mine an _"issue"_. They're just different. So what if someone else likes fast food? It's only natural that they will want to share something they like with a person they love (like my daughter). And there are ways to go about avoiding it without making the person feel like they are doing a disservice to their granddaughter/niece/daughter. No one wants to feel like they are doing something wrong with their granddaughter/niece/daughter.

If I look at my parenting path as one big giant issue, with all these people constantly trying to do things that I disapprove of, I'll have to institutionalize myself. The stress ad anxiety would do me in. I just don't have the inclination to worry about stuff before it ever happens, let alone the frequency or severity by which my family does things DIFFERENTLY.

I try to save my energy for when things are REALLY wrong. Happy meals just don't fall into that category for me.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

And you know... I think it's pretty much common knowledge that fast food is crap. I don't think anyone who eats it would try to convince you that it's good for you. It's just that MOST people (most people I know anyway) eat it occasionally because it's convenient , it tastes good, and even though it's not the healthiest choice, they also are rational enough to know that eating it every now and again isn't going to kill them, or even make them sick.

It's kind of funny to see all these "no fast food EVER, how dare she even suggest it" posts, because if you go over to TAO and read any of the "what non nfl things do you do" fast food is always the #1 thing people mention. So obviously even thinking people at mdc eat it occasionally. It shouldn't come as a surprise to anyone that mass public opinion is that fast food is no big deal. If you want to crusade about that cause, fine. But does it need to be in the face of a friend who is trying to be nice?


----------



## milkmommie (Apr 19, 2005)

I wish to God that I had run into someone who had said, "we don't circumsize" when I was pregnant with DS#1!!! I may have asked some questions and realized that it's not something everyone "just does because that's what's normal". Feeding your child a Happy Meal is not comparable to circ, I know. BUT, that little comment you make to someone about Happy Meals not being "growing food" might be the beginning of life changing ideas for them...you never know. Having said that I think in the OP's situation I would have been careful to consider my friend's feelings. Maybe thank her for wanting to buy lunch but offering to make PB&J's for all the kids instead, since you don't feed your dd Happy Meals. Living by quiet example without putting people off takes a little effort but it's a fairly easy way of perhaps making some changes to the society we live in.


----------



## katie9143 (Oct 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peony* 
So the first time DD1 went to McDonald's, she was 3.5y and were were traveling. Dh and were talking about our lack of options, I agreed to go, and then DD1 gets so excited, bouncing everywhere. Turns out she thought we were going Old McDonalds.... you know, the farm in the song.







She was greatly disappointed when she learned there were not animals to visit there.

thats awesome!

when i first read this title i was thinking...hrm why arent her kids happy when they have their meals????

duh, i didnt even think about mcd's









silly moi


----------



## Sparks* (Feb 3, 2008)

my friends daughter was recently in the hospital with pneumonia, and what does our other friend bring for her to help her feel better? A happy meal! The poor thing was too sick to eat any of it.


----------



## angie7 (Apr 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indigo515* 
When offered a happy meal I would say "I really appreciate the offer, but no thanks, we try to avoid _____________ "


I think people are misunderstanding how our conversation went. So here it goes. My friend will be "K".

K-me and L (her daughter) would like to come visit you and the girls this week.
Me-sounds great, just let me know when it will work best for you.
K-We'll have to see how the weather goes, I know it is suppose to be nasty
Me-yeh, I know
K-When I come, I'll swing by and pick up happy meals for the kids.
Me-Thanks for offering, but we dont eat fast food
K-Your poor deprived children, what do they eat then?
Me-I cook most of their food, mostly its organic
K-Oh, okay then, bye

I wasnt criticizing her for feeding her kids fast food, I just simply told her "thanks but no thanks". She has also been drilling me as to why I'm so skinny and toned after having twins. So I told her, I eat healthy and exercise. She didnt like that answer either, I guess I should have said, "I eat fast food for every meal, sit around and watch TV and the pounds just melt off."

I guess I just dont get what I said her to was offensive. She didnt act defensive, she really acted concerned for my kids more so then being defensive. Maybe she didnt know that not everyone feeds their kids McDs everyday?


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

Is it possible your friend was being sarcastic with the "poor deprived children" line? Because really, that's just weird if she wasn't.

We're a "moderation" kind of family. I feed my kids organic wholesome foods as much as possible, which makes me able to live with the stuff they sometimes eat that doesn't fall into that category. The only things they've had at McDs are the apple dippers (without the dip, mostly because we're in the car and that's waaaaay messy) and fries, mostly if I've hit the drive-through in desperation for myself. I will say I've cut down on that habit since I turned the car seats around and now they can see what I am eating!


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miasmamma* 
McD's chix nuggets have 30+ ingredients in them.

I watched Jamie Oliver's series 'school diners' once, taking a school in a deprived area in London, at the beginning of the series all the kids ate chicken nuggets and the like, then clever Jamie 'made' chicken nuggets for the kids with mechanically reclaimed meat etc in it, the kids were disgusted - it was not pleasant to watch, when everything was cooked up and ready he gave the kids the choice of the nuggets or organic (I think - not sure though) chicken drumsticks, they had the choice as to what they ate - needless to say the chicken nuggets remained untouched!! It was an exceptionally interesting series - quite shocking but interesting.


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *North_Of_60* 
This is the mentality that I just don't get. I don't consider people making decisions different then mine an _"issue"_. They're just different. So what if someone else likes fast food? It's only natural that they will want to share something they like with a person they love (like my daughter). And there are ways to go about avoiding it without making the person feel like they are doing a disservice to their granddaughter/niece/daughter. No one wants to feel like they are doing something wrong with their granddaughter/niece/daughter.

If I look at my parenting path as one big giant issue, with all these people constantly trying to do things that I disapprove of, I'll have to institutionalize myself. The stress ad anxiety would do me in. I just don't have the inclination to worry about stuff before it ever happens, let alone the frequency or severity by which my family does things DIFFERENTLY.

I try to save my energy for when things are REALLY wrong. Happy meals just don't fall into that category for me.

Can I just say that I love how you think???!!!!







I'm glad to see someone else who thinks like me. Do we eat at McDonalds on a regular basis? No way, has my almost two year old eaten at McDonalds? Yep! For me, I say everything in moderation. I make our foods from scratch, but you know what? Sometimes I enjoy not having to cook three full meals a day, plus healthy snacks! For instance, today we had frozen pizza? The last time we ate frozen pizza was about two years ago. i'm very proud of the way we eat, but I'm also not going to go crazy if my kids eat junk once in awhile. And if there really are people that have kids who have NEVER eaten ANY kind of junk food, kudos to you, that is awesome!!!


----------



## shayinme (Jan 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sydnee* 
Can I just say that I love how you think???!!!!







I'm glad to see someone else who thinks like me. Do we eat at McDonalds on a regular basis? No way, has my almost two year old eaten at McDonalds? Yep! For me, I say everything in moderation. I make our foods from scratch, but you know what? Sometimes I enjoy not having to cook three full meals a day, plus healthy snacks! For instance, today we had frozen pizza? The last time we ate frozen pizza was about two years ago. i'm very proud of the way we eat, but I'm also not going to go crazy if my kids eat junk once in awhile. And if there really are people that have kids who have NEVER eaten ANY kind of junk food, kudos to you, that is awesome!!!









This pretty much sums up why my own dd eats the occasional Happy Meal, sometimes I plain just don't want to cook and depending on time of day or night, the healthy deli or better alternative is not open. Heck, once a month I like an evil McNugget with fries and a icy coke to wash it down.

Truly to me its about balance, I think what gets people pissed like other posters have stated is that when you tell someone you don't eat McD's or whatever because its nasty/horrible whatever. I think people right or wrong do feel like they are being slammed. Maybe the issue is not so much what you don't eat but the delivery of the message. I say that because recently someone offered to cook me a meal I could not eat and the person got pissed and pretty much thought I was judging them and I wasn't but it has made me more mindful about how I say things.

Shay


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Exactly! I 100% agree.


----------



## nannyboo (Jan 8, 2007)

my daughter, 6 1/2 yo, recently pointed at a mcdonald's from the car and said "i want to go there for dinner one day." i asked her why and she said that one of her friends told her that they have good french fries and burgers and they give away toys with their meals.

i told her that the food was nasty--that it simply tastes bad and is made from really gross ingredients--and that i would be happy to make her more delicious french fries and burgers one night very soon. as for the toys, i told her that they are junky toys that aren't worth the nasty food. she was pretty satisfied with the answer and now she is spreading the word to her friends. what's funny is, her friends and possibly friends' parents will think that we're snobs for dissin' on poor ole mcdonalds.


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamameg* 
So I'm curious... how would any of you feel if you made a delicious lunch of healthy foods, offered it to a friend to eat, and they looked at you and said, "Oh no thanks... we don't eat food like that." I'm guessing you would feel pretty crappy.
.

I think there's a HUGE difference between spending time cooking a meal for a friend and someone saying they could pick up some fast food on the way over several days in advance.

I don't think the OP was crazily out of line. What if she said, "Oh, no thanks, we're vegetarians, so we don't really eat McDonald's." Would everyone jump on her for acting superior and "shaming" the friend for eating meat? Or would we just assume that she gave a simple, honest answer? She could be a vegetarian for health reasons and/or ethical reasons--the same reasons why she doesn't eat fast food now. If the OP had said, "No, we don't eat fast food, I would never put that poison into my children and I can't believe you would" THAT would be a different story. From her account of the conversation, it sounds like the friend was much more judgmental than she was.


----------



## ~Heyokha~ (Nov 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *North_Of_60* 
This is the mentality that I just don't get. I don't consider people making decisions different then mine an _"issue"_. They're just different. So what if someone else likes fast food? It's only natural that they will want to share something they like with a person they love (like my daughter). And there are ways to go about avoiding it without making the person feel like they are doing a disservice to their granddaughter/niece/daughter. No one wants to feel like they are doing something wrong with their granddaughter/niece/daughter.

If I look at my parenting path as one big giant issue, with all these people constantly trying to do things that I disapprove of, I'll have to institutionalize myself. The stress ad anxiety would do me in. I just don't have the inclination to worry about stuff before it ever happens, let alone the frequency or severity by which my family does things DIFFERENTLY.

I try to save my energy for when things are REALLY wrong. Happy meals just don't fall into that category for me.


some people have ethical issues with mcdonalds- not everyone has the same belief systems. So _you_ don't mind a happy meal- we do. I'm never rude with family over these issues, we have an open, honest line of communication. We live an alternative lifestyle and I'm not going to compromise that just because I might hurt someones feelings







I don't care if other people like fast food- I certainly don't judge them for it, but we don't have to eat it too. I think that is ridiculous. I don't try to get everyone to eat a vegetarian diet.... If I offered and someone said "no thanks". . . no big deal. we are all different and people should be authentic. I just cant imagine any of my friends or family being offended because we turned down a happy meal.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nannyboo* 
i told her that the food was nasty--that it simply tastes bad and is made from really gross ingredients--and that i would be happy to make her more delicious french fries and burgers one night very soon. as for the toys, i told her that they are junky toys that aren't worth the nasty food. she was pretty satisfied with the answer and now she is spreading the word to her friends. what's funny is, her friends and possibly friends' parents will think that we're snobs for dissin' on poor ole mcdonalds.

Yes, probably. Not because you're putting down McDonalds, but because you're using incredibly judgemental, disparaging language to describe a parenting choice that your DD's friends are clearly okay with. There are ways to get your message across to your DD without ensuring that she'll go around calling her friends' and their parents' choices "nasty."


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Whenever I feel strongly about something (be it McDonald's, nursing on-demand, co-sleeping, etc.), and the issue comes up in conversation with friends/family I never hesitate to share and explain my point of view. I consider this being REAL. I have no interest in pretending anything for anyone who's important to me. The other person is certainly welcome to share and explain his/her point of view. We discuss. We educate each other. We come away from the conversation with a better understanding of someone else's point of view. Sometimes we change each other's minds.

I've never actually had to discuss McDonald's with anyone since none of my friends IRL eat at McDonald's. For me the issue goes way beyond the quality of the food. It's a political and ethical issue as well, and since my friends and I tend to see eye-to-eye politically, I'm not surprised that I don't have any friends who support McDonald's.

As I child, I saw the golden arches on car trips and thought, "there's a bathroom!" I never even considered wanting to eat there.

Lex


----------



## nannyboo (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
Yes, probably. Not because you're putting down McDonalds, but because you're using incredibly judgemental, disparaging language to describe a parenting choice that your DD's friends are clearly okay with. There are ways to get your message across to your DD without ensuring that she'll go around calling her friends' and their parents' choices "nasty."

we're not calling anyone's "choices" nasty. mcdonald's food is nasty. it is. it's insulting that the company serves the food that they do--they should be ashamed. they advertise to small children, which should be illegal. i'm also horrified that my daughter is being tempted to eat that food b/c it comes with a toy.

why should i sit back and not tell my child the truth? why should i defend an entity that i believe threatens people's health and the planet?


----------



## cdmommie (Aug 7, 2007)

I know the feeling of people saying you are depriving your children. I deprive children of Junk too! The 4 yo I nanny told his dad the other day that he couldn't eat his happy meal because it was "junk". His mom looked at me and said THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! I also "deprive" my child of Santa. I don't believe in starting our Christmas tradition with lies to my daughter. I wish people would just butt out sometimes.


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYCVeg* 
I think there's a HUGE difference between spending time cooking a meal for a friend and someone saying they could pick up some fast food on the way over several days in advance.

I don't. It's an offer of generosity, either way.


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RomanGoddess* 
I think the problem when the issue comes up is that as soon as you try to explain WHY you don't eat there, others think that you are implicitely accusing them of bad eating or giving their children bad food.

I find this to be true. I have not heard mention of anyone I know going to McDonald's. If I did, I'd probably keep my feelings about it to myself. I don't like grease, coke or processed foods. If I were to eat there, I'd feel sick. My body can't handle the grease or the wheat or the cheese. We ate at a Cracker Barrel and I was nauseous for hours from all the lard.

If I say I don't watch tv or eat at McD's -- and I do not say either of those things very much at all -- I worry people will feel offended. I used to have a client who watched tons of tv and talked about tv shows. TV shows were a big part of her conversation -- esp Survivor -- whereas I hate reality TV with a passion. She told me she did not believe I don't watch TV. It was important to her to be right, so I did not bother to correct her.

I don't care if she and 900 million other people like to watch it; that does not bother me. I just don't want to watch it myself unless I'm sick in bed. However, some people do find not watching TV threatening in some fashion, so I don't talk about it much.

The weather is always a good topic.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nannyboo* 
we're not calling anyone's "choices" nasty. mcdonald's food is nasty. it is. it's insulting that the company serves the food that they do--they should be ashamed. they advertise to small children, which should be illegal. i'm also horrified that my daughter is being tempted to eat that food b/c it comes with a toy.

why should i sit back and not tell my child the truth? why should i defend an entity that i believe threatens people's health and the planet?

You can tell your child the truth (and I agree with you about the quality of McD's food, btw), but you seem awfully happy that she's going around "spreading the word to her friends" that what their parents are feeding them is "nasty." If one of DS's friends happened to be with us on the one day every 3 months or so that we eat McDonald's, and launched into a big lecture about how nasty and gross the food was, I'd think the kid was being rude. I wouldn't want my DS to treat his friends and their parents that way, so I find other ways of getting my message across to him -- that's all I'm saying.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tankgirl73* 
I must confess! Probably about once a week I just plan too poorly and we're running out the door hungry and I run through a drive-through for some fast food...

DS who is almost 10 gets a regular cheeseburger meal (no garbage toy kids' meal), and I give DD some chicken nuggets and fries. She's 1. Yeah, I know it's junk, but it's really just a tiny amount she's getting, and 99% of her diet is organic whole foods -- we did BLW too so it's not even "baby food" but real food just like we eat.

I wish we didn't do it so often, I'm WEAK and still find it YUMMY heh... but our schedule is just too hectic and crazy right now and while USUALLY I'm on top of meal-planning, sometimes I'm just not. Next year things will be different!!

But still, I think I do prescribe to the notion that if something is COMPLETELY off-limits to kids it might become glorified in their eyes and a greater temptation. By allowing a certain amount of "junk" it keeps it from becoming 'sacred' or 'special' -- yet at the same time not letting it become 'standard', KWIM? We always talk about how unhealthy it is in general, DS has watched "Supersize Me" to boot, I think he has a healthy attitude about unhealthy food. =D

This is us...









I need to get back on track... I used to pre-make tupperware dishes of snacks for DS to eat when we went out (and I would grab the unhealthy thing to eat because I want him to have all of it)... but then DH started leaving one tupperware dish at a time at work until we had none. Need to buy more... need to personally drive to DH's work to get all my kitchen ware!









We also go out to eat a lot as a family but we always go places that has some kind of healthy alternative.

As much as I hate McD's, if we are traveling DS loves the fruit, yogurt, apples, grapes, whatever salad thing. Not really fresh, but better than straight grease. I'm also biased, since I worked at a McD's for years, so I know a little more of what's in stuff than most.







including people germs


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *henhao* 
I find this to be true. I have not heard mention of anyone I know going to McDonald's. If I did, I'd probably keep my feelings about it to myself.

If I say I don't watch tv or eat at McD's -- and I do not say either of those things very much at all -- I worry people will feel offended. I used to have a client who watched tons of tv and talked about tv shows. TV shows were a big part of her conversation -- esp Survivor -- whereas I hate reality TV with a passion. She told me she did not believe I don't watch TV. It was important to her to be right, so I did not bother to correct her.

The weather is always a good topic.









I think it's fine to not discuss it with a client or someone you don't really know, but I can't imagine keeping the conversation focused on the weather with friends and family. What kind of a relationship is that? How can you really know a person/how can a person really know you if you're keeping your true feelings to yourself all the time out of fear of offending someone? I'd much rather have friends who offend me from time to time than have friends who never talk about anything real.


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lexbeach* 
I think it's fine to not discuss it with a client or someone you don't really know, but I can't imagine keeping the conversation focused on the weather with friends and family. What kind of a relationship is that? How can you really know a person/how can a person really know you if you're keeping your true feelings to yourself all the time out of fear of offending someone? I'd much rather have friends who offend me from time to time than have friends who never talk about anything real.

Yeah, I agree. I think it's insane that a "friend" would get offended b/c I make different choices than s/he does. Before dd's food allergies, I was an ethical vegetarian for 16 years. Should I have avoided mentioning it to my friends for fear of offending? Should I avoid mentioning that I'm Jewish for fear of offending Christian friends? Am I not allowed to discuss politics with friends who have different political beliefs? I am forthright about the fact that I did EBF, delayed solids, no CIO, etc. I don't hide the fact that dh and I don't have TV. I am open about my political beliefs and the ethical choices I make. What's the point of hiding these things? I don't think that's the same thing as "judging" or "offending". I have friends and relatives who FF, who watch TV, who eat lots of processed junk, who vaccinate...they don't hide those things from me for fear of "offending", so why should I hide who I am? I don't think families who use formula, or watch TV, or vaccinate, or eat fast food are "evil" and I certainly wouldn't imply as much. But why should we pretend our choices don't exist, when they help define who we are?

But I REALLY don't get the idea that anything you do that isn't perfectly mainstream needs to be hidden away lest someone else might have to face the horrifying fact that you do things--gasp!--differently than they do?


----------



## Hippie Mama in MI (Jan 15, 2008)

Bravo to you, for putting your child's health first! If only everyone were so conscientious of nutrition...


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

I don't understand all the people saying it's nasty. McDonalds has some delicious food! There are some good and bad nutritional choices there, for sure, but also some damn tasty food.


----------



## felix23 (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Apricot* 
I don't understand all the people saying it's nasty. McDonalds has some delicious food! There are some good and bad nutritional choices there, for sure, but also some damn tasty food.


I love McDonalds food. Is it healthy, no, but for an occasional treat it sure is good. I really don't think I am putting my child's health at risk letting her eat chicken nuggets and french fries every once in a while.


----------



## GuildJenn (Jan 10, 2007)

McDonalds used to be one of my hot buttons as a parent too.

But then this is how I started looking at food. Food is not solely about nutrition in most human communities, it's about ritual and coming together, shelter, scarcity or plentitude. In the long arc of my son's life I guess I want most for him that he has a YES! attitude to life and food - not meaning overeating, but that he wants to sit at the table, figuratively and literally. I imagine him travelling to Ethiopia and eating out of the communal pot with the correct hand; visiting Hong Kong and eating a bunch of things.

I do think that McDonalds as a corporation is actually ANTI this. They want to make food quick and cultureless in its sameness, corporate and isolated - something you grab in your car because we don't slow down; putting local restaurants out of business, shipping centrally-processed foods everywhere,etc.

Now I find it actually _subversive_ to allow the (few) people in my life who want to share these things (McD's, doughnuts, and Dairy Queen ice cream) with my son to do so. By fostering this community of love and sharing and kindness, I believe I am positioning him to fight corporate cruelty later on.

With our money though we'll stick to other things, thanks.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *indigo515* 
some people have ethical issues with mcdonalds- not everyone has the same belief systems. So _you_ don't mind a happy meal- we do.

For the record, I am not shy about my ethics, morals, and parenting decisions . However, there is a time and place for everything. I don't think the time to educate someone on our ethical beliefs of fast food chains is when they are OFFERING TO BUY me a meal there. Regardless of the quality of food or marketing practices, the person is still extending an offer of generosity, and showing a desire to spend money on me. If the tables were turned and I offered to buy something for someone and they used that as an opportunity to "educate" me on their moral and ethical beliefs, I would be embarrassed and ashamed that I was trying to buy it for them.

There is a time and place for everything. I would say no thank you, and then later, at a time when I am not going to put them on the spot, I will gently bring it up and let them know my preference. But I will never, ever, embarrass someone when they are doing something nice for me by launching into my ethics while turning them down. It's rude.


----------



## NYCVeg (Jan 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *North_Of_60* 
For the record, I am not shy about my ethics, morals, and parenting decisions . However, there is a time and place for everything. I don't think the time to educate someone on our ethical beliefs of fast food chains is when they are OFFERING TO BUY me a meal there. Regardless of the quality of food or marketing practices, the person is still extending an offer of generosity, and showing a desire to spend money on me. If the tables were turned and I offered to buy something for someone and they used that as an opportunity to "educate" me on their moral and ethical beliefs, I would be embarrassed and ashamed that I was trying to buy it for them.

There is a time and place for everything. I would say no thank you, and then later, at a time when I am not going to put them on the spot, I will gently bring it up and let them know my preference. But I will never, ever, embarrass someone when they are doing something nice for me by launching into my ethics while turning them down. It's rude.

But the PP didn't "launch into her ethics." She simply declined. "No thank you, the girls don't eat fast food" is not taking an opportunity to educate. I would bet anything that if she said, "No thanks" the friend would say, "Why not?" I think the OP was trying to AVOID a big long discussion about ethics. Not offering a reason for declining can itself often seem abrupt and rude. I don't think offering a VERY simple explanation = "trying to educate." To go back to my previous example...if I (in the OP's shoes) had said, "Oh, no thanks. The girls are vegetarians so they don't eat McDonald's" would you castigate me for "embarassing" the friend and "launching into my ethics." I don't think so.


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lexbeach* 
I think it's fine to not discuss it with a client or someone you don't really know, but I can't imagine keeping the conversation focused on the weather with friends and family. What kind of a relationship is that? How can you really know a person/how can a person really know you if you're keeping your true feelings to yourself all the time out of fear of offending someone? I'd much rather have friends who offend me from time to time than have friends who never talk about anything real.

Good point. Yes, I was talking about a client and not about a friend. I agree with you on the friends part. My good friends and I do talk about real subjects. With some people, it's not worth it.


----------



## Astoria (May 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingmommyhood* 
Wow, I'm glad I didn't have that kind of negative view of the world as a child.







My parents fed me healthy but they didn't cram it down my throat how eeeevvvillll everything that goes against our way of life/beliefs was. Geesh.

I knew I'd get that response. I guess I wasn't clear. What cracks me up is how much of this just comes from him -- he's almost 7 and he asks a lot of questions and researches things. I'm so *not* shoving it down his throat and I *never* called the store bad donalds -- the kids did on their own, in their adorable banter in the back seat. I just find it so funny when kids get all activist. I think its common with the first grade age. I would NEVER talk to a friend or my mil in such a self-righteous way. Do you know what I mean? How kids at this age can get all activist and gung ho about things? I find it funny that McDonalds has become my son's idea of a "villain." There's a sweetness about his crusade to me. I'm sure he'll outgrow it and develop a more sophisticated understanding, but I hope he continues to value his body and choose not to support companies like this.


----------



## moonstruck (Nov 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AZgirl2207* 
I don't tell DD that fast food is evil--it's just not "growing food." It's pretty hard to understand that something that tastes so good (french fries!!!) is not good for your body. Most adults don't get it, how do you explain to a toddler?

I like this idea--not 'growing food'. That seems right. Thanks-- I will use it with dd when she is older. So far so good, no fast food and she is almost 2. But we must be pretty sheltered-- when I took dd to a friend's house she actually APOLOGIZE b/c she started to offer dd apple juice without realizing I'd never given dd juice befoe. LOL. So, I am shocked by this thread's topic and the op story about her friend;'s reaction, although I shouldn't be! YUCK, it is definitely NOT 'growing food'!


----------



## christy005 (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavenly* 
I would rather my kids have fast food occasionally than be as judgemental as most of you here.


I'm in total agreement.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

DS doesn't eat fast food. It is not healthy at all. I feel bad when I eat it, I'm not going to give it to him. And sometimes I do find myself staring when I see and infant under one eating fast food, especially french fries dipped in ketchup. I mean do they really NEED the ketchup? But for kids DS's age, it really doesn't bother me what other people feed their kids. As long as mine isn't eating it!


----------



## angie7 (Apr 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NYCVeg* 
But the PP didn't "launch into her ethics." She simply declined. "No thank you, the girls don't eat fast food" is not taking an opportunity to educate. I would bet anything that if she said, "No thanks" the friend would say, "Why not?" I think the OP was trying to AVOID a big long discussion about ethics. Not offering a reason for declining can itself often seem abrupt and rude. I don't think offering a VERY simple explanation = "trying to educate." To go back to my previous example...if I (in the OP's shoes) had said, "Oh, no thanks. The girls are vegetarians so they don't eat McDonald's" would you castigate me for "embarassing" the friend and "launching into my ethics." I don't think so.

THANK YOU!!! B/c that is exactly what happened. I didnt 'educate' her or tell her all the reasons we dont eat fast food, just a 'thanks but no thanks' I know what I did was not offensive, embarrasing, or anything of the sort.


----------



## ruhbehka (Nov 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angie7* 
B/c I cant use that excuse every week...And for me, its best if they just ask once, I tell them we dont eat it and they wont ask again.

I wonder if you could just phrase it more like, "You know, my girls aren't real big on fast food, so we'll pass. Thanks for the offer!"


----------



## angie7 (Apr 23, 2007)

nm


----------



## malibusunny (Jul 29, 2003)

okay, I'm on page one, but i've experienced this scenerio myself. now, my kid does eat some pretty crappy food, at three and a half, that I never planned on feeding him, but not hot dogs, or happy meals. My friend who said that to me when N was younger now thanks me and my kid for introducing her child to so many new foods. Since we would get together every week and my kid would happily eat beautifully ethnic and vegetarian foods and it really helped E try new things. Of course, now N is in a picky phase where he will only eat chicken breasts and carrot sticks and bread and pasta and fruit.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *felix23* 
I love McDonalds food. Is it healthy, no, but for an occasional treat it sure is good. I really don't think I am putting my child's health at risk letting her eat chicken nuggets and french fries every once in a while.

Yeah that, everything in moderation.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama* 
One of my mom's friends was horrified to learn that my kids don't eat fast food. According to her, "McDonald's is a right of passage for all children!".










this was/is the attitude in my late DH family. and th exact words uttered to me more than once about McDonalds (I get it too for not having network tv/cable) it's so sickening.

we eat taco bell/pizza like once a monh







: but I definitely don't view it as a right of passage or healthy and we don't do the kids meals w/ toys. I am veg so I really hate McDonalds anyway. and not to mention how completely sad and disturbing that this is what our society views as a right of passage!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heavenly* 
I would rather my kids have fast food occasionally than be as judgemental as most of you here.


----------



## Linzie2 (Sep 14, 2006)

I have read through the whole thread and know that it's getting kind of heavy in here, but wanted to share my anecdote from today:

A friend brought over her DD for me to watch while she went to work today. It was noon and I was just getting DD in her chair to eat. I ask if her DD needed to eat and she says, Oh there's chicken in her bag. Opened her bag to a 4 piece. Whatever. As she's eating that and DD is eating her red bean and rice, DD is so confused....she's like cookie? cookie?







She thinks nuggets are cookies.

Later in the day my friends DD was playing with the play food from DD's kitchen. She sees the potato and calls it a chicken nugget! Me thinks she is very familiar with them!!!!!


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

My mil was pushing McD's because of the playground. We have awesome playgrounds all over the place where I live, so it was such a weird argument.

When we go to visit my mom in SC she likes to stop at McD's on the way back from the airport and get ice cream sundaes there. I don't kibosh it--she's treating, my mom gets a lot of joy out of it, DD eats ice cream from other places...but I personally don't wouldn't choose McD's, it does make me feel kind of sick after I eat it, and I avoid it. (Before you think I am a snob though--I do personally like Burger King, I used to love Whopper Jrs!)

Also, in our lives, I haven't really needed to use fast food. DD is almost three, she's pretty predictable as far as when she will be hungry and more often than not she is home or we are somewhere with more options. I did read Fast Food Nation and it has really turned me off fast food hamburgers. I eat very little meat anyway, and try to support people who treat their animals and workers ethically. (That is a conversation I would like to have with my mom, but I don't think she would listen.)

Also, a touch random--I find a lot of people get defensive or dismissive at the mention of eating organic. It's a choice some people don't want to make, or can't afford and I see a lot of examples where feeding your children organic has become a "joke" example of the mom with a superiority complex. It strikes me as kind of defensive humor, and really just as bad as making fun of a mom who feeds her child processed foods.

Anyway--I am big on using my judgment at the time to see what feels right. OP--I don't think you were offensive at all and I think your friend was probably joking? This doesn't sound like it's impacted your friendship at all.


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama* 
One of my mom's friends was horrified to learn that my kids don't eat fast food. According to her, "McDonald's is a right of passage for all children!".









I guess this is why they put McD's coupons on report cards then.


----------



## Septagram (Feb 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pam_and_Abigail* 
I guess this is why they put McD's coupons on report cards then.









Oh my! Please tell me you're joking!!!









I didn't read all 7 pages, but I do have to say that my 2yo has never had McDonalds. People hear that we're vegetarian and launch into the deprived life that my kids must live. No hotdogs, no happy meals! The horror!!









Whatever. My kids can choose to eat that junk later in life.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

Ever since reading Fast Food Nation and learning that some Taco Bell employees think it's funny to spray Windex on the food, I've never eaten there again.
Holy smokes. If Windex is the worst thing they are spraying, then you live far from where I did as a teenager. I was raised with restricted fast food and, just as a matter of aesthetics, I think McDonald's food usually stinks. You can always smell it in someone's car when they eat a lot of McDonald's.

Re: OP: We got that a lot as kids. "You don't eat [insert name of processed food here]?" And we just looked at them blankly. We hadn't learned to love it, I guess, and didn't understand why they thought we were deprived. But then, they don't know why we felt sorry for them that they didn't get to go to the library every week. To each his own, I guess.


----------

